# My Rare Local Slug Plate Milks



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

I decided to finally get pictures of my Ellicott City, Maryland slugplate milk bottles. All Ellicott City milks are scarce and there aren't any worth less than $25. There are plenty more out there from my local town but I just can't get some of them considering how rare they are; several of the Ellicott City milks ive seen are only known from about 1 or 2 examples. My favorite local milk to collect is the Rockland Dairy bottles considering the dairy was right next to where my neighborhood is now. Here is the first one; its a 1931 quart with no neck design. I picked this one up for $35 on ebay last year.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Next is a 1932 pint Rockland bottle with some interior staining. It has no neck design except for a large dot on the front of the neck. There are over 10 variations of the Rockland bottle that ive seen and all of them are rare too. I picked this example up for $35 at the Baltimore bottle show this year.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is a nice 1930 pint example with no neck design and also notice on this one that it doesn't say "registered" on the heel like the previous one; everything else is the same. I assume that they decided to add registered sometime in 1931 since the quart has registered on it. I dug this one up in a local dump site this spring.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is my favorite its a 1933 pint example with a neat dot design around the neck. This was the first Rockland I found and that is why it's my favorite. I found this one sticking out of the wall of a small ditch full of old milk bottles; it was the only intact local milk in the ditch; the rest were mostly Fairfield Western Maryland quarts. Here is the pic.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

I really like this one too. Its a 1936 pint with a bircage(verical line) design covering the whole bottle. Also notice that the name is C.E. Hobson rather than Chas. E. Hobson. The milk bottles with this name were only made by the Thatcher Glass. Co. and also they were only made in 1934 and 1936; there is another C.E. Hobson variation which is just a plain no design pint. Joey Haman(the ham man) on the forum owns it and maybe he will post a pic when he returns from basketball camp. My dad purchased this one as a birthday present for me from the Baltimore show this spring.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

I havent had any luck digging the Newton Farm Dairy Quarts and so far Joey on the forum has dug 4 and traded 2 of them to me. Here is a 1942 quart example with a neat hobnail design on the neck of it. He dug this one last year in a local dump and traded it to me for some nice baltimore stuff.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is another Newton Farm Dairy example. Its a 1933 quart that Joey dug in Woodlawn, Md.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is a nice little half pint Newton Farm Dairy bottle I dug in a local dump a couple years ago. Also notice it doesn't have the hobnail design on it like most from this dairy; there is also a half pint with the hobnail neck that im looking for. This is a 1940 example.


----------



## epackage (Jun 28, 2010)

Love the dimpled neck on the Newton Henry.....


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Once again Joey dug this broken one and gave it to me since he doesn't care much for damaged bottles. This one the rarest Ellicott City milk out there; this is the only known example as of now and this dairy is NOT on the list of all known Maryland milk bottles. Its such a shame this bottle is damaged; it would be quite a high $$$ bottle if not damaged. Its a 1925 Pint Upton Farm Dairy example.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Next is this neat 1929 Hardman's Chocolate Milk bottle. E.M. Hardman was the proprietor and he also sold regular milk in a different style bottle but strangely this chocolate milk type is more common than the regular ones. It has a nice vertical line design on the neck.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is the last one. I got this 1941 Hardman Chocolate Milk on ebay a couple months ago for only $9.99. This one has a slightly different design on the neck than the other one in the previous pic.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for looking Jim. I think that design is pretty neat too; they were the only local dairy that used that design probably so their bottles wouldn't get confused with any of the other dairies and get sent back to the wrong place.


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice milk bottles, Henry. It is fun to collect the variants from dairies that had different bottle styles. We have some cool neck designs here, too. Here is my favorite, a C.D. Yetter Cloverleaf Dairy from Lewistown. This bottle is from 1930, and is the only one from my county that used the chain link neck.  ~Jim


----------



## waskey (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for looking Jim, thats a nice looking milk bottle there,  there was only one dairy farm that I know of in Ellicott City that used the chain link design. Most of the local milks here either used vertical lines or had no design on the neck.


----------

